# Lease a Female Contract/Terms



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a sample contract used for leasing a female? I've searched online and haven't been able to find a sample to work off of. Also some suggestions of things to put in the lease would be great.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Leasing is great idea. I would include 1-2 meals (cooked) per day, bi-weekly vacumming, etc. If she looks good in shorts I would have her mow too. Just a few ideas. 

Oh yeah, I would want one that fetches drinks too, with a smile.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I will take 2 of them, throw in a bark collar as well so is they keep their mouth shut unless asked.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Chuck Zang said:


> Leasing is great idea. I would include 1-2 meals (cooked) per day, bi-weekly vacumming, etc. If she looks good in shorts I would have her mow too. Just a few ideas.
> 
> Oh yeah, I would want one that fetches drinks too, with a smile.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Lol.... 

If you find one please post it up as I am interested also....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> Lol....
> 
> If you find one please post it up as I am interested also....


,T racey if yr saying what i think yr saying — thats FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Dana McMahan said:


> Does anyone have a sample contract used for leasing a female? .....



If you can find one that's a nympho who's father owns a liquor store, I'd be very interested.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ,T racey if yr saying what i think yr saying — thats FREAKING AWESOME


Well ill just keep that a secret and let you have some mental fun with that lol.... Boys ha!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

tracey delin said:


> Well ill just keep that a secret and let you have some mental fun with that lol.... Boys ha!


 You got a youtube channel????


or whatever tube you call it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

hahahahahahaha ... OK, we're done with that totally hilarious offshoot. :roll:






Dana McMahan said:


> *Does anyone have a sample contract used for leasing a female?* *I've searched online and haven't been able to find a sample to work off of. Also some suggestions of things to put in the lease would be great.*


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

The fun sponge has arrived.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a sample contract at http://www.jemarpet.com/images/contractLeaseBB.jpg

Some things to consider are:

What is your lease fee
Who pays vet bills, and is that all vet bills, only bills that can be shown to be related to the breeding/whelping or ??
Who is responsible if something happens to the female while it's in the care of the lessor, and what level of responsibility do they have? You could say they are responsible to return her to you in the same condition she left, period, end of subject, but what happens if she gets injured or very sick and emergency vet bills are expected to be 5,000, 10,000, etc. 
If the bitch doesn't get pregnant what happens?
What sort of health checks, if any, do you require of any male she's bred to? IE Brucellosis, ??
When is an lease fee supposed to be paid, when are you obligated to sign paperwork on the lease?
If you take a puppy as your lease fee, who gets to pick the puppy, do you get first choice from the litter, second, etc. If you want a male and there are only females what happens? What if she only has 1 pup?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chuck Zang said:


> The fun sponge has arrived.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Just trying to get one out of ten, maybe, actual answers. :lol: :lol:

Thank you, Kadi.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Just trying to get one out of ten, maybe, actual answers. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thank you, Kadi.



Kadi's response was passable but the nympho with the daddy who owned a liquor store was much better thought out. The only thing I could add is if pop also had maybe a bar next to the liquor store.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Kadi's response was passable but the nympho with the daddy who owned a liquor store was much better thought out. The only thing I could add is if pop also had maybe a bar next to the liquor store.:-D



Lee

and if the Dad couldn't talk? :-0


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee
> 
> and if the Dad couldn't talk? :-0


Better yet how 'bout if all the in laws couldn't talk!!:-D

PS - Thomas I'm getting closer to you. We are moving to Woodland Park the end of July.


----------

